# Huge Florida Fisherman ll catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Huge Florida Fisherman ll Catch*_
If you have ever even thought about fishing the Florida Middle Grounds now is the time. The Grounds are absolutely on fire. To say the American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper fishing is HOT would be a huge understatement.

June 12, 2020, the Florida Fisherman ll returned from a 39 hour trip to the Grounds with a mountain on fish:



Weather permitting every Florida Middle Grounds & vicinity trip has returned with catches most can't even dream about. 

Tuesday, June 16, 2020, let's do it again:

The weather is absolutely Florida Perfect:



After a fantastic hot off the grill meal, and a good rest, let the fights begin. 

Mangrove Snapper are fun to catch and even more fun the eat, and, on the Grounds, they grow HUGE!



Speaking of HUGE... The Red and Gag Grouper grow BIGGER than BIG on the Grounds. 

Omar has been fishing with Hubbard's for well over 40 years. His career began on the Miss-Pass-a-Grille ll with Captain Wilson Hubbard:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wednesday morning:













The 'endangered' American Red Snapper:













https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbi...81a91d/p/8ec931cc-1392-4c4b-acf2-99716f842372


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

[/URL]



[URL='https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbisonphoto/a/0090480a-1561-4518-bfd9-57f12781a91d/p/665eeaac-c454-46c4-832c-a9b741af4272']







Late Wednesday evening... Will pulls the anchor for the last time.

If you have ever even thought about fishing the Florida Middle Grounds now is the time. The Grounds are absolutely on fire.

We are 'fished-out' tired.

Time for a hot shower, fantastic meal, and good night sleep:

Want to know why Florida is known as the Fishing Capital of the World? 

Take a look:



Nothing beats coming home in the money:



A very special thanks to Mr. Joseph Gorscos for taking time out from fishing to provide us with an action packed, on the water, video of our trip.

Thank you Sir... Job well done!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love the videos


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Challenge to edit but I love doing it


----------

